# the best way of adding co2 to a 300L



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

here's when i discovered co2. a ladder to the left and 2 x bottle thingys   

see all the algae on the wood?....i thought it looked cool   






IAPLC! i'm coming your way!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Apr 2009)

Saintly 

I bought a inline reactor and in my eye it working better. Please review my thread Tetratec spares for pic's.





Paul


----------



## Themuleous (5 Apr 2009)

Its the TetraPlant CO2-Optimat systems on the right that's worrying me! 

Sam

EDIT - at least you were adding CO2!


----------



## altaaffe (6 Apr 2009)

As said by Sam - at least CO2 was being added.  How many of us wondered why our plants were suffering in the beginning?

I added DIY to a gravel only community tank my wife had as an experiment and the plants flew up, once they broke the surface no more problems - although Vallis growing to 90cm in a 50cm high tank does cause it's own problems !!

That said, I'm enjoying life with my own CO2 reactors - helped me realise I wasn't dosing enough macros !!


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2009)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> How many of us wondered why our plants were suffering in the beginning?



and then some!  

Having the internet has helped my tank come along leaps and bounds.  I would never have plunged so deeply into the hobby had it not been for sites like this one and the barr report giving me the confidence that I will be able to work out and rectify any problems that I have.


----------



## Ejack (8 Apr 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> altaaffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly matt, the best thing is I'm still learning more and more each day. Have to thank places like Ukaps and the people on here like Dan, George, Clive, Paulo, to name but a few.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Ejack said:
			
		

> the best thing is I'm still learning more and more each day.


 I
 I
 I
 I
 I
V


----------



## Mark Webb (27 May 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Saintly
> 
> I bought a inline reactor and in my eye it working better. Please review my thread Tetratec spares for pic's.
> 
> ...



Paul, can you tell me where you purchased those tap/connectors on your Eheim?


----------



## nry (27 May 2009)

The Optimats are useless, even on a smaller tank they cannot keep a stable CO2 level.  And the DIY ladders on a tank that size are likely not ideal either.

If money is no object then the Boyu diffusers via eBay for Â£5 each (yes, Â£5!) are cracking value for an external inline diffuser.  You'd work them with DIY CO2, but for a tank that size a 2KG fire extinguisher and eBay regulator would be the best bet - set you back around Â£75 but you'll get stable CO2 that you can alter the dosage of to ensure (with a drop checker and 4dkh water) you get 30ppm.


----------

